

Startup Quote: Alan Kay, computer scientist - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/2892285401

======
raychancc
If you don’t fail at least 90 percent of the time, you’re not aiming high
enough.

\- Alan Kay

<http://startupquote.com/post/2892285401>

